# 2011 Kargoroo 280Rs Moonlight Delivered Today



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

After months of research and planning thanks to Outbackers and the helpful staff at Lakeshore RV our dream TT has arrived. It's an amazing Trailer & I couldn't be more pleased. The transport team (father/son) drove our 280RS from Michigan to California in two days averaging over 1200 miles/day - a feat I just can't imagine (and to turn around and drive back).

DW and I are planning a short 3-day shake-down trip over the 4th of July Weekend to become familiar with the unit.

I've posted 8 exterior and 8 interior (moonlight) photos on Flickr if you're interested...

http://www.flickr.co...57624279352187/

Cheers & Happy 4th of July

Phil & Kathy


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations! What will you carry up front in the cargo area? What is the capacity?


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

First, congrats on the Outback.

Now for a few questions, if you don't mind.

We were looking at the same 280RS last week. We have an 08 Tundra DC and it tows the 230RS we have very well.

How does the Tundra handle the 280? Also with the extra weight, what did ya get for mileage?

Thanks and again congrats,

Joe


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful Outback!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

wow, thats was a fast delivery!! Lakeshore seems to be able to get them anywhere in short order, ours was delivered in 2 days as well but not to california!. Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

muttbike said:


> First, congrats on the Outback.
> 
> Now for a few questions, if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,
I haven't had it on the road yet - must get it registered with CA-DMV first (it came with Michigan 15-day temporary registration). I'll report back after a trip in which I plan to load it with our two Yamaha's (combined weight about 500~600#). My Tundra TRD model has bilstein shocks which beef up the backend yet I may add Firestone Airbags if I don't like the feel. I'll report mileage as well.
~Phil


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck with the new 280RS - thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------

